# How did you feel right before labor started?



## susannah14

Did you feel completely normal one moment and the next having painful contractions? Was it a gradual buildup? 

My doctor offered me an induction at 40+4 (right now am 39+6). I declined because I'd like to give myself another week to go into labor naturally. Problem is that besides painless tightenings, I don't feel like labor is close at all. (Though my dr tells me that I am 1.5 cm dilated, 60% effaced and baby's head is engaged in birth canal. But that could mean nothing!)

So does labor ever catch you off-guard or do you feel it coming on?

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## racheal021106

With both my births I have gone to bed feeling fine and woke up with minor pains that built up to labour :)
I definitely didn't have any inclines 
X


(Sorry not ready to stop viewing the 3rd tri forum yet :haha:


----------



## susannah14

racheal021106 said:


> With both my births I have gone to bed feeling fine and woke up with minor pains that built up to labour :)
> I definitely didn't have any inclines
> X
> 
> 
> (Sorry not ready to stop viewing the 3rd tri forum yet :haha:

Good to know! I keep hoping every night I'll wake up with contractions. No luck yet!

Congrats on your new baby :)


----------



## cassarita

The day before I went into labour with my son I felt like hell. I was having lots of Braxton hicks contractions, I felt really of sorts and site. Next day my water broke.


----------



## minties

I felt perfectly normal. Was just sitting there watching TV when contractions started all of a sudden.


----------



## phineas

I member being really restless all day. I couldn't sit down had to keep moving. I had really bad clear out! Then like 12 hours of this my waters popped and I was off!


----------



## TropicalFruit

Early Monday, April 18, I went in the hospital for an NST and an ultrasound to check my amniotic fluid, in the waiting room for the ultrasound I had to go pee and for the first time since I got pregnant there was the first sign: the tissue was pink! Needless to say I wanted to bust out of that bathroom shouting to my hubby, but I contained myself and excitedly whispered to him what happened. I felt tightening a few times throughout the day but at night everything stopped.

Tuesday I felt nothing. Night comes, hubby wants me to come to bed with him, and I wanted to stay up to watch 16 & pregnant. :haha: I did and then went to sleep.

Wednesday morning, April 20th, 8am exactly I woke up from a dream I was in labor, having contractions, I think to myself ''that stupid show!''. I stayed in bed with my thoughts and at 8:10 exactly my first real contraction came. And then at 8:17, and they kept coming 10 and 7 minutes apart. My water had broke in my sleep and I am certain those contractions I was having in my dream were real!


----------



## dydrmr81

My first I don't remember the days before but I think I was pretty crampy and uncomfortable. Contractions started around noon and I had him at 10. With my 2nd I was just laying on the couch watching TV, got up to go to bed and my water broke - very much out of the blue! 6 hours later he was in my arms!


----------



## kelkel

I felt great the day before I had my son.. I walked and walked and walked the day before too.. Went to bed slept great woke up feeling well rested.. Walked some more. Started having bh at some point they had came more intense ( I didn't really notice) few hours later it had dawned on me I they seemed to be close together.. They were comming every 2 min but weren't painful just noticeable.. I had my son 5 hrs later..


----------



## pixxie1232001

I went to bed feeling completely normal. I was up till about midnight and finally crashed. Woke up at about 4-5 in the morning with horrible contractions. I really had no sign that i was going into labor the that day, in fact I was expecting to have to be induced cause I was so over due at that point at 41 weeks 3-4 days...(this is with my oldest, youngest was induced).


----------



## susannah14

Thanks for the replies everyone, this was actually really encouraging.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I went to bed both times feeling completely normal .... then both times up in the middle of the night and that's when it all started lol


----------



## mommy0629

My contractions started out like period cramps and short (like 15 seconds long or so) but really regular. Those lasted for half a day (good thing they weren't too painful lol) and then gradually got stronger, longer and closer together. They sort of changed too once they picked up so they were less like period cramps and the pain started to sort of spread upward. After that it didn't take long for them to get unbearable and one on top of the other (it was my second though and I dilated FAST).


----------

